# Deer Tenderloins (inside the rib cage) wrapped in bacon, with q-view



## stjoeguy1122 (Jan 1, 2013)

While I was digging around for meat to make up some jerky I found a couple of tenderloins (inside the rib cage) that I had forgotten about.

I marinated and injected them with Balsamic Marinade, vacuumed bagged and refrigerated overnight.  Applied some of Jeff’s rub and wrapped in bacon, cranked up the Masterbuilt propane smoker to 200-225, smoked with apple chips until 160 IT, pulled and FTC for 30 minutes.  Talk about melt in your mouth!!!













loins.JPG



__ stjoeguy1122
__ Jan 1, 2013






not my best bacon wrap job but the tooth picks held everything together













loins fresh out of smoker.JPG



__ stjoeguy1122
__ Jan 1, 2013






they cooked up faster then I had planned, bacon didn't get as done as I wanted it to













loin sliced.JPG



__ stjoeguy1122
__ Jan 1, 2013






melt in your mouth, so tender and juicy. not much of a smoke ring? maybe because of the bacon wrap???


----------



## venture (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks great.

Smoke ring is for the TV "chefs".

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## metaluno67 (Jan 2, 2013)

How well did the smoke penetrate the meat with all that bacon on them?


----------



## apohunter (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the post... Looking to smoke some tenderloin soon


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks tasty !

  Mike


----------



## humdinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Yum! We grilled ours this fall but smoking them is the plan for next year.













IMG_20121116_122340.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Jan 7, 2013)

metaluno67 said:


> How well did the smoke penetrate the meat with all that bacon on them?


there was a little bit of a smoke ring, not as big or pronounced as stuff I've done without the bacon on it.


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Jan 7, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Yum! We grilled ours this fall but smoking them is the plan for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to grill everything now I pretty much smoke everything . .  gives me more time to drink a few beers with my guest


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 7, 2013)

Those look great!!!


----------



## mohlrich (Jan 7, 2013)

How big was the piece of meat? How long did it take to hit 160? My buddy brought a few over to me this fall and we did an "experimental" smoke. We liked the on wrapped in bacon over the one without bacon. Both pieces were roughly a 12" long with a 3" diameter at the thickest part.


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Jan 7, 2013)

mohlrich said:


> How big was the piece of meat? How long did it take to hit 160? My buddy brought a few over to me this fall and we did an "experimental" smoke. We liked the on wrapped in bacon over the one without bacon. Both pieces were roughly a 12" long with a 3" diameter at the thickest part.


mine were about the same size, I'm thinking it was about 2.5 hours, maybe slightly less, I was making jerky at the same time in my electric smoker so I was watching them on time more then I was watching the tenderloins.  if you are wanting to plan on serving it for dinner I'd plan on 3 hours to be safe and do the FTC until the rest of dinner is ready. I have kept meat warm by doing that several times.

BTW I doubled wrapped the bacon on the smaller end, my thinking was to prevent that end from drying out or over cooking to quickly


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 7, 2013)

That looks delicious!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 7, 2013)

My brother and I shot a muley a couple of years ago, when we got home we started drinking beer and fired up the UDS, carved out the TL's, prepped with some of Jeffs rub, smoked it for about 2 hours (it was still rare to med rare on the small end) OMG it was so good, no bacon needed IMO.


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Jan 8, 2013)

coffee_junkie said:


> My brother and I shot a muley a couple of years ago, when we got home we started drinking beer and fired up the UDS, carved out the TL's, prepped with some of Jeffs rub, smoked it for about 2 hours (it was still rare to med rare on the small end) OMG it was so good, no bacon needed IMO.


one of these days I get the chance to go Muley hunting, one of these days


----------

